# Eurojet Downpipe REVIEW!!!



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay so finally after a couple weeks of getting to know my new set up i have to say i am 100% satisfied with how this turned out. The eurojet Downpipe is one nice piece of kit. it comes in 3 sections and included in the price they threw in the optional resonator. Gotta give a shout out to Ronnie and Joel over at Eurojet for taking care of me. Okay lets start off with the pics 

the install was pretty easy there were a couple of issues like there are three o2 bungs on this pipe i have a 06 so i dont have a 3rd o2 sensor so i had to buy a spark plug to plug up the hole before the cat. the other issue was eurojet didnt send me a nut and bolt to secure the downpipe to the hangers, other than that the install was a breeze took me about a good hour. 
Sound: There isnt much to say about the sound, i was planning on putting the optional resonator on, but once i started it up for the first time and realized that it was pretty quiet i decided to keep the resonator off until i get the cat back. the car does have a throatier sound but unless you really get on it u dont hear anything. 
Performance: Noticeable improvement over stock, will see a better increase when i get flashed next friday. 
Overall opinion: other than the two issues i listed above this is a great downpipe. I must give eurojet props for making a quality product. its all polished and looks great, too bad its under the car. Hmph!. hehehe And for $529 , free shipping, and an optional resonator its exceptional value too. 
here are the video links 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk18BfIKPaA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNftOG9MBY4


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the previous gen one is a quality piece... v-banded now... that takes it to the next level...


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

thats sick bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

Here are some photos of the upcoming Vband systems. 
We made everything modular and adjustable - 
*Crooked tips?* No problem, you can adjust them. 
*You don't want your tips?* No problem, you can swap them out. 
*You want to run an R32 Bumper?* No problem, you can swap out the tips. 
*You just bought an MK6 and you don't want to spend money on a new exhaust?* No problem, this fits. Just swap the tips. 
*You have a TSI?* Oh, this fits that too. 
*Its too loud?* Not an issue, we have drop in resonator option on the Downpipe. 
*You want an inexpensive catless option for the Downpipe?* Done. 
The pics: 










































_Modified by [email protected] at 7:39 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have run a full turbo back r32 style from Eurojet for over a year, couldn't be happier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks sweet, I like the drop in R32 tips.


----------



## Joeydabomb (May 1, 2009)

Damn, EJ is stepping up their game!


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Vbands are cooler than a fan


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheZooKeeper)*

im loving this system two weeks in the car no CEL yet. all is well. gonna tighten the clamps down again today.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Glad you like it!!!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i love it!! now make something for a passat!!!lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang. You guys should post this over in the TSI section. I totally missed this thread! 
I just spent a few minutes staring at those photos.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Joel,
Those new exhaust photos are absolutely stunning. Nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

They're ready to go!! Modular V-band Downpipes!!


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

having another issue with this downpipe, the hanger/mount that goes into the subframe brace just before the cat, is too small, keeps popping out and rattling. suggest a more resilant mount that goes deeper into the subframe brace. the current setup is too shallow. just a heads up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (DJNastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNastie* »_having another issue with this downpipe, the hanger/mount that goes into the subframe brace just before the cat, is too small, keeps popping out and rattling. suggest a more resilant mount that goes deeper into the subframe brace. the current setup is too shallow. just a heads up

That'll happen if the nut/bolt on the hanger comes loose...The DP will tug and pull (gross) on the hanger if there is slack in that bolt. I have some lock nuts and bolts that I can send to you cause you mentioned that you didn't get a set initially. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love the idea of being able to switch up the exhaust. Work looks quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

so win.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (Krieger)*

PM sent


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sent you a message joel. other than that i love this downpipe. A+


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (DJNastie)*

still no response. this is driving me nuts


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (DJNastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNastie* »_still no response. this is driving me nuts

Are you emailing him? 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (DJNastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNastie* »_still no response. this is driving me nuts

About the bolt? It was already sent out via USPS. Still crazy?


----------



## DJNastie (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

havent gotten it yet, its just the worst noise


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (DJNastie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNastie* »_havent gotten it yet, its just the worst noise


Its a simple lock nut and M10 bolt if you're going nuts, but you should have it on Monday. Just press the bullet plugs all the way into the OEM rubber and then tighten it down. Done and done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine!


----------

